# Scarvagh House Stud



## Lord_Horatio_Nelson (10 November 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening here? I had heard something (that I don't want to post on an open forum) but don't know if it's true.


----------



## S_N (10 November 2008)

Ummm yes, I do kinda........


----------



## CVSHotShot (10 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone know what is happening here? I had heard something (that I don't want to post on an open forum) but don't know if it's true. 

[/ QUOTE ]






 No i havnt heard anything and I live quite near it...

Any clues as to what it is about?


----------



## Lord_Horatio_Nelson (10 November 2008)

It's actually in today's Racing Post so I can say that it is closing as a public stud and all stallions will be dispersed or sold...seems a bit strange as they announced Black Sam Bellamy would be standing in 2009 fairly recently.


----------



## only_me (10 November 2008)

no, dont think all stallions will be sold - I think they are just downsizing, which is what the Bullers said. (owners)

thats what i heard anyway


----------



## Skhosu (10 November 2008)

I'm surprised, so how much of a downsizing are we talking? Anyone know why or whats up?


----------



## only_me (10 November 2008)

think its the credit crunch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and problems with mare owners not paying their fees on time, so they spend their whole time chasing up money.

so far a few staff have been laid off, havent heard about the horses though, some may be going to their stud in england?

not completely clued up on it, but I think thats the jist of it!


----------



## sallyf (10 November 2008)

I doubt that many would be coming here as the stud here has been up for sale for a while.
They only stood a couple here last year at Beech Tree citing not enough business and lack of classy mares for pulling out then


----------

